# Amsoil confession



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

I really have to admit something. I was clearly wrong about amsoil.. I couldn't believe that an oil could make such a difference and enough to justify the price. I was a pervious user of valvoline max life, and Mobil one extended life. I noticed that the oil still was very dark almost black at the end of 6,000 miles. So I talked to Scott D. Galbreath and he answered my questions and helped me decide to just give Amsoil a shot. And I have to say I want others to experience what I have by just changing my oil to the Amsoil SS 5-30 in my Cruze! The idle right off the bat was smoother! No BS! So being a skeptical person I changed the wife's 05 Montana van with 262,xxx miles on it and I swear the over all engine noise decreased and also the idle smoothed out enough that I felt no vibrations threw the steering wheel or the dash! Even the notorious lifters quieted waaaay down during cold startup and not even audible after it warms up. No other oil has made a difference like that! With Having a back ground in engine building and performance that speaks a lot to me. I'm really looking forward to seeing an mpg increase, and I've have now increased the life spans of my engines! I'm making a bigger order this time, transmission fluid, coolant booster and fuel additives are on the way. Thank you Amsoil and Scott 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Scott isn't on here, but as his sponsor, I'm glad you are happy with it. It's difficult to put the difference AMSOIL makes into dollar signs to justify it for people. Now you know why some AMSOIL dealers can be so "pushy."


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I wonder what GM is going to put in my car for oil? I got 2 yrs 4 oil changes from GM. I also don't know if I'm going to use Mobil 1 or what in my cruze. I always had high mileage cars for about 20 yrs till this cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> I wonder what GM is going to put in my car for oil? I got 2 yrs 4 oil changes from GM. I also don't know if I'm going to use Mobil 1 or what in my cruze. I always had high mileage cars for about 20 yrs till this cruze.


AC Delco dexos 1.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

yep -it does make a difference. I have used it on our 2007 mazda 3s from day one and changed it according to the owners manual every 7500 miles and it doesn't use any oil between changes and I have no leaks and it has 97,000 miles on it. Only thing wrong with it was I had to have an o2 sensor replaced a few thousands miles ago. 

I think the no leaks is a big thing that get overlooked because I think the oil is doubly good on gaskets. 
I now have power steering fluid (not the cruze obviously),transmission, coolant, and oil, all amsoil fluids in all our cars. 

The only fluid left to switch out is brake fluid. That will be next on both cars. Amsoil coolant really helped my cruze it drives a lot better but that may just be me and not based on any kind of fact. 

Amosil rocks. It is the best oil and well worth the extra money IMO.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> yep -it does make a difference. I have used it on our 2007 mazda 3s from day one and changed it according to the owners manual every 7500 miles and it doesn't use any oil between changes and I have no leaks and it has 97,000 miles on it. Only thing wrong with it was I had to have an o2 sensor replaced a few thousands miles ago.
> 
> I think the no leaks is a big thing that get overlooked because I think the oil is doubly good on gaskets.
> I now have power steering fluid (not the cruze obviously),transmission, coolant, and oil, all amsoil fluids in all our cars.
> ...


The improved seal and gasket life is a huge one that alone is worth the extra cost. People really don't think about that one. 

Brake fluid is backordered till mid May due to a supply chain issue. Just an FYI.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The improved seal and gasket life is a huge one that alone is worth the extra cost. People really don't think about that one.
> 
> Brake fluid is back ordered till mid May due to a supply chain issue. Just an FYI.



Thanks nice to know I will wait to order brake fluid since I am in no hurry.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ya know back in the 1980 's the only place you would here about Amsoil was a flee Market or Fruit Market near a Farm . Not many Dealers of the Motor oil around .. My fellow Family members started using IT then ..took my older Brother with a Farm in Pennsylvania until the 1990's to look into It in his Tractors and such . Now he likes saving a Buck on extended oil changes .


----------

